# Frozen dessert base



## Twilkes (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there, I'm making some Whisky Mac ice cream (whisky & sweet ginger) for Burns Night, but I want to use it as a topping on a base of some kind. But the base will need to be edible pretty much straight out of the freezer (the ice cream only needs 10-15mins to soften).

So what could I use for the frozen base? Am thinking about sponge or sponge fingers, possibly soaked in something to soften them up; or crushed biscuits/shortbread, possibly bound together with something like condensed milk; whole shortbread; or some kind of oaty-flapjack thing. Probably 1cm thick or so.

Given that I don't want to break people's teeth when they bite into them it, what would be the best base?


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 24, 2013)

Lady Fingers?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome to DC.  

Presuming that RB night is tomorrow or Saturday.  Why does the base need freezing.  It could simply be refrigerated until serving time,  yes/no?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm thinking that yeast risen, crispy, Homemade with vanilla, sweet Belgian Waffles would do the trick quite nicely, and not need to be frozen.  Or you could purchase pre=made waffle cones.

Just an idea.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

